# Pentax k-x vs Nikon D5000 vs Canon Xsi



## chelsie

I've been doing a LOT of research the past few days about these three. I have been wanting to upgrade from my film camera to a digital one for a while now. 
Pretty much, I'm starting to lean towards the Pentax k-x because it has some GREAT features for a STEAL of a price. 
I love the low light ability of the Pentax at 12800iso, 12.4 megapixels is excellent. But mostly, I love the price. I have very limited budget right not and I'd love to get the most for my money before I can buy a professional camera. I also love what I've heard about it's dust reduction, and weather proof exterior.
I'm experienced with Photoshop also, & I'll be shooting mostly in RAW.

But then again, Canon and Nikon are extremely reputable cameras and I love them also, so I'm stumped. I may want to take photography classes in the future in Fine Art.. and I don't know, most people prefer Canons and Nikons.

BTW: I am planning to be taking lots of landscape and portrait. I'm an ex model and am also intrigued with fashion photography. Hope this helps!
Just want to hear some experiences and opinions!
Thanks!


----------



## Formatted

I have a D5000 it is fantastically easy to use. I know nothing of the Pentax k-x so I'd say Nikon.

I use my D5000 for landscapes, portraits and anything else. Its a great little piece of kit!


----------



## Derrel

The review of the K-X at dPreview is highly favorable,and according to them, the K-X offers near class-leading higher-ISO in-camera JPEG image quality. It looks like Pentax has finally devoted a serious amount of effort to the in-camera processing of images, to achieve a nearly idea balance between noise reduction and detail retention at the higher ISO settings, with an almost ideal amount of chroma and luminance noise. While the K-X might not appeal to a Canon or Nikon owner, the review over there is very favorable,and from my point of view, if seems like Pentax has finally designed a camera that might be one of the actual best choices for beginning and intermediate photographers. Until the K-X, Pentax has had some qualifiers, and some "buts",mostly due to the company's long-term problem of bad in-camera JPEG image processing; but with the K-X, according to the written descriptions and the pictures, it's very clear that Pentax devoted serious effort to creating a class-leading camera in terms of JPEG output right out of the camera. Because of that, I look at the K-X pretty favorably,even though I am not a Pentax shooter.


----------



## chelsie

Thanks Formatted & Derrel for your input! I am going to go look at cameras today and will probably do more research on the two before making the leap! Try to see which feels better in my hands too 

Pentax HAS really outdone themself with the K-X, it's been compared highly withD5000 and with Canon also. I'm still a little iffy but I will just have to see it in person!
Thanks guys!


----------



## kartinkent

Both compared to the other XSi it is really cool. Maybe you should consider the T1i/T2i instead. There's also the Sony Alphas,which are real nice cameras and come with very attractive price tags well the pentax k-x has the best low light ability IQ of the 3 list, and has 12800iso. So if you later on get a very bright lens like a FA 50mm 1.4, you will be able to take allow of low light photos without a flash. The only other 2 camera's in the entry market that can do this are the T1i and T2i. Which are alot more expensive. You can get the k-x with the 2 lens kit with the 300mm for less then the price of the T1i with one lens. The K-x has a bit better AF system the the d5000 and the XSi. The only con on the k-x is that while you can know when you have a focus lock as there is a solid green octagon on the lower right of the viewfinder, you do not know exactly which point the camera used, if you set the AF points to auto. It uses in body IS so no matter what lens you put on you have image stabilization. As this is a higher end dslr up there with the d5000 and T1i, it is the best bang for the bucks with it's feature. It shoot HD at 720.


----------



## Cpt.Beyond

I would have to choose the pentax kx. They can take the same pictures, but since the kx is cheaper, and smaller I'd choose that. But still, you have to take both of them in your hand and decide for yourself.


----------



## Idahophoto

I might actually go with the Pentax on this one. This would soley be based on reviews and past Pentax Cameras I have looked at as I have not actually used the Camera but have heard really good reviews about it. During a workshop someone let me check out there K2000 I believe it was and I was highly impressed with the camera and I thought it was far better than what Canon and Nikon was offering at the time. Popular Photography this month I believe (Can't find the magazine to be sure) wrote a good review of the camera so you may want to check it out. Hope this helps


----------



## tkruf

My first DSLR was a Pentax *istDL.  My 2nd was an Olympus E-510.  My current one is a Nikon D90.    The Pentax that I had (which in no way can compare to the Kx I'm sure), took pretty good pics considering it was a 6MP camera.  The one thing I can say is that Pentax has some pretty good glass available.  There are a lot of older manual lenses that you can find fairly inexpensively.

If I was just starting out and budget was a concern, I would not hesitate to go with Pentax again (the K-x this time).


----------



## krakrs

Hi Chelsie-

I'm looking at the exact same decision.  Did you end up deciding on one or the other?  If so are you happy with the choice?  What did you choose?

~ k


----------



## jack58

Can't go wrong with the Nikon D5000. I've had one for the past year. Many of the pictures in my sig were taken with that.

More than camera brand though is the knowledge to use the camera and to understand lighting and composition. I have a lot of Nature, Landscapes and wildlife in my sig.

Oops! I just noticed she is probably LONG GONE as her post was in April. :blushing:


----------

